# Bream tournament



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

It’s that time of year again!! Y’all come out and catch some fish!!


----------



## Deerhunter_1 (Aug 7, 2013)

It this still on?

James


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yeah. Next weekend.


----------



## Deerhunter_1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds good, I'm going to try and talk Greg into fishing it again with me this year.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Tomorrow is the day!!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

any pics?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry didn’t get any. We had 11 boats show up. Was a tough day of fishing but seen a few good shellcracker brought in. Next tournament will be April 20. Should have some good bags brought in!!


----------

